# Nature Pure Water Filter ,



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I have fitted the Nature Pure system to my Comanche and wondered if when anyone else had fitted one , does the tap dispense the water in pulses or does it flow in a continuous stream ,as mine pulses ,have I done something wrong !!! :?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

It should be a steady stream. My van is a Hymer and we were told to fit a microswitch to activate the water pump. I am not sure if all vans need a microswitch.
Sal


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

I have fitted one as well.......no pulse just flows.

Does the water from the normal tap pulse??

We don't have electrical connections on our taps do you?? if you do you can get a switch that mimics the tap connections.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Water Flow*

Sounds like air is getting in somewhere, check all connections are done up really tight. If you have the web address of maker they may be able to help if the above does not work. We fitted one last year and have continuous flow.
Wendy


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Waggys said:


> I have fitted one as well.......no pulse just flows.
> 
> Does the water from the normal tap pulse??
> 
> ...


Thanks waggys, no the normal tap does not pulse,and we dont have electrical connections to taps!!
Will have to give it a coat of "looking at"


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Water Flow*



ambegayo said:


> Sounds like air is getting in somewhere, check all connections are done up really tight. If you have the web address of maker they may be able to help if the above does not work. We fitted one last year and have continuous flow.
> Wendy


cheers Wendy will try that :?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
When I first fitted our Nature Pure it pulsed with the the pump. I drained the system down at the next winter, and after refilling I had a smooth flow!!
I guess there must have been some air in the system, which was purged when I drained and refilled. Maybe this could work for you, just thought I would let you know I had a similar issue.
Colin


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I open the kitchen tap very slightly so that the pump activates and increases the flow to the separate faucet for the Naturepure filter. If you try that it may purge any air in the filter tubes.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I emailed ,Nature Pure and they suggested using an Accumulator Tank, searched and found this being sold by JohnCross , http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIAMMA-A20-EX...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item588c8870c9

has anyone tried or fitted one??


----------



## CBrown (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, Read the posts quite often and thought about time to contribute as well.
I fitted one of the Nature Pure systems last year to Autotrail Mohican and just had a quick check it just flows with no pulsing.
I cut into the cold water pipe under the sink (where the purifier is installed.
On a similar vain we had a good old chuckle last year with the water system, I turned on the hot tap and could hear the pump working away with no water coming out of the tap, thought it would come through after a while, well it did but not where expected, we noticed the carpet going a slightly darker colour and on closer investigation found that the carpet was warm and wet!
After using towels to try and dry up the mess I found one of the pipes to the hot water tank had popped off, how we chuckled with our nice clean carpet!


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grandadbaza,
I may be talking rubbish now but when I bought my first Naturepure system 3 motorhomes back the body of the housing had a restrictor fitted, at the time the chap on the stand removed it before handing it over. my latest purchase did not have the restrictor so they may be removing them before sale, you may have one that got missed. Worth a check.
Doug


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

trigrem said:


> Hi Grandadbaza,
> I may be talking rubbish now but when I bought my first Naturepure system 3 motorhomes back the body of the housing had a restrictor fitted, at the time the chap on the stand removed it before handing it over. my latest purchase did not have the restrictor so they may be removing them before sale, you may have one that got missed. Worth a check.
> Doug


Cheers Doug, will have a look at itlater today and check that out


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> I emailed ,Nature Pure and they suggested using an Accumulator Tank, searched and found this being sold by JohnCross , http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIAMMA-A20-EX...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item588c8870c9
> 
> has anyone tried or fitted one??


Fitted one aswell but mine still pulses.It's never really bothered me that much but I will try some of the above suggestions to try and stop it.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a Nature Pure with its own tap. I fitted an accumulator to smooth out the flow to the main taps, particularly when trying to conserve water and having a tap on with a small flow rate. The accumulator helped a lot.

The Nature Pure tap flows at a rate which diminishes as the pressure in the system and accumulator falls until the (low) pressure switch on the pump switches the pump on to re-pressurise the system and the flow rate increases again. This cycling of pressure is not a problem.

For anyone fitting a Nature Pure do have the dedicated tap, as the flow rate is too slow to have it plumbed into the main kitchen coldwater tap (in my opinion). We use the filter for drinking and teeth cleaning etc only.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with Foweyboy, ours pulses due to the fact that the filter restricts the flow out through the tap as the water has to be pushed through the dense medium.

Our van has an accumulator and it still pulses, it is not a problem but simply shows that the accumulator is working correctly to smooth out the flow.

I find that as the filter ages and becomes more clogged (as they invariably do after a considerable time) the flow diminishes and the pulse becomes more obvious, at that point I think it worth changing the filter - we have had one fpr four years and have fitted a new filter as a replacement once so two years use seemed reasonable to me.

The accumulator is designed to cut off the pump if the pressure inside the system exceeds the pre-set maximum pressure for the system. If this did not happen then there is the possibility (hopefully small) that a leak could be triggered by excessively high pressure at a weak point somewhere in the system (perhaps unseen).

It is an excellent system and even with the pulsing is easy to use, since we are only using it to fill kettles or the like i.e. for drinking purposes, it is not a major inconvenience t us.

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The system works best with a submersible type pump where it gives a constant pressure and a constant flow. The diaphragm pump will always give a pulse feed due to the way it delivers the water in pulses through the thick filter.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to veer ever so slightly off the original topic..........

I have been thinking about a Naturepure for a few months but we don't have the space on the kitchen worktop for another tap. 

I didn't want to fit to the cold water pipe in the kitchen as it seems a bit of a waste to filter ALL of the water, including the washing up!

I'm considering connecting to the cold feed in the bathroom and using that for drinking, cooking and teeth cleaning. We can always use the shower head to fill the bathroom sink for washing.

I'm a bit worried about the potential loss of pressure - any thoughts on this?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> I'm a bit worried about the potential loss of pressure - any thoughts on this?


the loss of pressure ONLY occurs through the filtered tap due to the restriction in flow caused by the filter, none of ther other taps or shower outlests will be affected in any way.

Could you fit the extra tap into you bathroom so that the extra tap is over the wash basin? That would leave the originakl cold water tap to the basin unchanged and unfiltered and yet still allow use of filtered water for drinking purposes.

Dave
(trying to be helpful)


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Dave!

Unfortunately we don't have any surface at all in the bathroom - just the sink so it will need to go on the existing cold tap which is a mixer. The bonus is that there is easy access to the pipes in the cupboard under the sink! 

Even if the pressure is significantly affected, as its only for drinking and cooking, its got to be easier than lugging bottles everywhere or messing about with the Brita filter (which is slow anyway!)


----------

